# Stray Kitten, Depressed?



## ronie.davila (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi i was browsing online trying to find answers and i found this page. You all sound really nice and i need help! 2 days ago i found a stray kitty on my patio. I think she was dumped or lost because she just walked into my apartment like she owned it, until she saw my huge lab/boxer mix. She turned and jumped into my arms. She has shown no signs of aggression and i have failed to locate her owner or a new one so it looks like im going to keep her. Now here are my problems...she sleeps ALL of the time. She has no interest in anything other than sleeping or staring out the window. At night she cries. She comes to me to pet her and when im done she cries some more. Do you think she is depressed? Also i have not had a cat since i was a kid so i have no idea what to do for her. I got a litter box and food. Today i got a scratching post and all but i want to make sure i make her happy. Also if i can get tips on making the litter box not stink that would be great!! Sorry i know this is long winded and reads badly but i just need some help! Any advice would be great. I will not take her to a shelter.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Need advice - feral cat had kittens on my patio!*

Hi, and welcome. I think you should probably start a new thread with this. Maybe a Mod can move it and give it its' own thread.

Anyhow, it sounds like the sweet girl was really lucky finding you. I think a vet visit would be in order. There is a possibility she is chipped and her owner could be found that way? ...and if not, I wonder if she has intestinal parasites and would need to be de-wormed by the vet. The products they have are much more effective than any you can buy over the counter. When I've fostered kittens/cats, if they came from outside they usually had worms and their poo was super-stinky until after they were de-wormed and had adjusted to their new diet of good quality cat foods.
Also, the vet can determine if she has been spayed. There is a chance the crying is because she is "in season" and spaying will eliminate that hormonal frustration.
Best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## mj702002 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Need advice - feral cat had kittens on my patio!*

Yes...definately get her to the vet! Take a plastic baggie and get a fecal sample to bring with you. 

Good Luck with her! Hope all goes well!
MJ


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree with the others. It's important that she get checked by a vet. I'm glad you're caring for her.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Bless you for taking in this stray kitten. Make sure you pick a vet that understands cats esp cat brought in from out of doors. You could call a cat rescue and ask them who they would recogmend. 

I checked to see what part of the country your from. If you were in my area I could tell you what to check for, that this cat could have to make it sleep all the time. Sounds like this sweet thing has picked you for her family!

Here is an article and the website to help you with Cat~ Dog introductions. The whole library is a great resource. Welcome to Cat Forum by the way!

http://littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=library&act=show&item=cattodogintroductions


----------

